
ObjC2Swift: Open Source Obj-C to Swift Converter Written in Scala - adamnemecek
https://github.com/yahoojapan/objc2swift
======
elsurudo
Nice, now to see how this compares to
[https://objectivec2swift.com](https://objectivec2swift.com)

~~~
adamnemecek
In my experience it's a lot better, less picky.

